# Makeing a cold smoker



## sausageface (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a question it may be a dumb one but can u use a white pvc pipe that is  used for a high affiance furnace  I think that it will take a fair amount of heat but just wonder if anyone has used it  to0 introduce the smoke to the box


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 29, 2015)

Most plastic pipes have the temp rating stamped on them so yoI should be able to look at a piece and see if it would work. I used dryer duct for mine because it is cheap and rated for higher temps.


----------



## sausageface (Oct 29, 2015)

sounds good it is something I never thought of just had this white pvc furnace piping kicking around  but I think I have some dryer piping laying around as well Thanks for the info   I may get the muffler shop to bend me a piece to fit the hole


----------

